
Show HN: Opp.io – Meetings. Followed. Up - bujatt
https://opp.io/frontpage/
======
tixocloud
Had a peek and love the concept! Having worked in many different environments,
this could be a great tool to help everyone stay on track.

------
eecks
You really need an example on the front page

~~~
bujatt
Hi eecks, you mean of the integrations?

~~~
eecks
Your first screen shot shows an example in a browser. It would be cool to see
that as a demo.

~~~
bujatt
hi eecks, do you think a video would help?
[http://cl.ly/3u3I0c050Y1G](http://cl.ly/3u3I0c050Y1G) (we have this but we
want to fine tune it)

------
bujatt
Hi, I am one of the guys behind this. Would love to hear your feedback on our
tool.

~~~
galfarragem
Looks interesting WHEN integrated with other software (Evernote, Slack,
Trello, etc). If not is yet another app to deal with.

~~~
bujatt
Just tapped on our roadmap :)

